# Sticky  To members with log-in or registration problems



## Andy

We get many members contacting us via the site's 'Contact Us' form (located at the foot of any of our pages) saying they have forgotten their log-in details and can we help.
*We can help, but only if we have a working e-mail address from you.*

Giving us your username or a close approximation is great, but if you supply a dead/incorrectly typed e-mail address or have a dead e-mail address in your account, then I'm afraid we can do nothing for you. If you're logged-out and we don't have a working e-mail address for you, there's absolutely no way for us to contact you. You will go through life thinking we have ignored your request for help, but we really do try.

And if you have registered but do not receive our e-mail to confirm your membership, then it is almost always due to anti-spam filtering by your mail server or that you have entered a non-working e-mail address.

Regards,
Andy
Admin


----------



## Andy

prime example in last few minutes [email protected] 
"what do i have to do to get into your web site?"

Know your e-mail address and how it is written for one thing. Sorry, mate, we just can't help you until you tell us your real e-mail address, this example is wrong, it should be something like [email protected]
similar common mistakes, there's no such thing as 
@ntlworld.co.uk
@aol.co.uk
@btinternet.co.uk
@comcast.com

And while I'm on it, would a 'hi, hello, thanks, please' be too much to ask for? I expect it is frustrating if you don't know your e-mail address and can't gain access (it's frustrating for us, after typing out a mail to you and getting it bounced back as undeliverable)... but a touch of civility would be nice once in a while, we're not to blame.

The bottom line is that we are always keen to help the members overcome any problems like this and get you logged-in to the site but a correct working e-mail address in any communication to us is vital.

Thanks,
Andy


----------

